
Girls of Paradise, escort site where the girls are dead - gscott
http://www.scmp.com/news/world/europe/article/2067786/girls-paradise-escort-site-where-girls-are-dead-reveals-brutal
======
ripdog
Legalisation is the most important thing countries can do to curb violence
towards sex workers. Like drugs, the idea that government enforcement could
wipe out the 'oldest profession' is silly.

When prostitution is illegal, the girls have little recourse if abused or
threatened. They might have an enforcer who could help, but that's not always
possible or reasonable. If an escort is kidnapped, she may have no way of
informing her enforcer of where she is being taken, and he likely has no
resources to search. There are also situations where a single man isn't
enough, e.g. a gang kidnapping. If the police are called, they both get
arrested along with the client.

When legalised, both prospective kidnappers/abusers/murderers know that there
are no impediments to fully involving the considerable resources of the police
force, making such scenarios less likely and, if they do happen, less likely
to result in tragedy.

There are other nice benefits as well. Health codes, for instance - like a
restaurant! Enforced by government, clients could be assured that they will
not pick up and diseases from the prostitute they visit, and she can more
easily force clients to prove they are clean as well. If she does contract an
STD, she can confidently receive treatment from her GP, without fear of being
suspected and reported to the police.

I live in NZ, and we legalised prostitution over a decade ago, under a female
prime minister. Helen Clark presided over the law change for similar reasons
to those presented above. She is an amazingly pragmatic woman, and was an
excellent PM. Love ya, Aunty Helen.

These days issues in the sex industry are discussed on prime time tv and
breakfast shows. There is even a sex industry association with a spokesperson
who appears on tv and advocates for sex workers, and I presume they also lobby
government.

There's really no downside as far as I know.

~~~
qweqtj
New Zealand legalized prostitution?!?! WOW! I'm thinking of working there for
some time until I get experience.

------
Cozumel
Before I clicked it I thought it was a necrophiliac spam site!

~~~
gscott
The title was too long for the character limit on hn which makes it more scary
then what it is, it is an examination of how men treat prostitutes through
websites.

~~~
Cozumel
Yeah it's a good read, eye-opening.

------
camus2
Obviously NSFW, this is about a fake escort site set up by a french charity
and a french web studio which uses photos of dead prostitutes to raise
awareness about violence against women.

------
qweqtj
There needs to be a law to protect people in these jobs.

Like drugs in some parts of the world, prostitution must be legalized!

Amsterdam is a safe haven for drugs and prostitution, right?

